# Batch-Datei "dynamisch" erstellen



## Pasche (21. Jul 2005)

Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in Apache Xindice einzuarbeiten. Xindice ist eine Datenbank für XML-Dateien. Um eine Datei in diese Datenbank zu schreiben, benutzt man den Befehl


```
xindice ad -c xmldb:xindice://localhost:8080/db/wikipedia -f C:\3D-Film.xml -n 3D-Film
```

-f gibt an, welches File auf der Festplatte hochgeladen wird
-n gibt an, unter welchem Namen dieses File gespeichert werden soll

Jetzt habe ich ein Verzeichnis, in dem sich 300 XML-Dateien befinden, die alle mit "a" anfangen. Kann man mit Hilfe einer Batch Datei erreichen, dass alle Dateien mit "a" am Anfang in die Datenbank geschrieben werden? Jeweils unter dem gleichen Namen nur ohne das ".xml". Möchte ungern 500 Dateien von Hand hochladen.


----------



## EagleEye (21. Jul 2005)

mußte mal im internet nach batch programmierung suchen es gibt einige möglichkeiten die du mit batch hast


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2005)

Probiere mal:

```
xindice ad -c xmldb:xindice://localhost:8080/db/wikipedia -f C:\a*.xml -n 3D-Film
```
Wenn's klappt würde dieser Befehl alle Dateien aus dem Wurzelverzeichnis des Laufwerks C: die mit "a" beginnen und vom Typ .xml sind, in die die Datenbank schreiben.


----------

